
What Slack is doing to our offices–and our minds - e12e
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/03/what-slack-is-doing-to-our-offices-and-our-minds/
======
e12e
Despite the title, a surprisingly interesting look at the modern work flow
(not limited to slack), and how it may shape and be shaped by company(work)
culture.

